
BuzzFeed missed 2015 revenue targets and slashes 2016 projections - r0h1n
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/26ebf992-00c4-11e6-99cb-83242733f755.html
======
danso
Note: hit the "web" link to get to the Google search results with the headline
if you run into FT's paywall.

Here's the graf with the 2015 numbers:

> _The company, known for its lists, irreverent content and fast-growing
> editorial operation, had projected about $250m in revenues for 2015 but
> generated less than $170m, according to three people with knowledge of the
> situation._

